# Plastisoltransfer in school. Help!



## mozinx (Feb 28, 2016)

Hi!
I am a teacher and we want to print the students names on their clothes.

Before we start we did some test which ran..not good. 

We screenprinted the names on transfer paper (cold peel), scattered hot-melt adhesive on the color and used a hot air gun until the adhesive became clear.

When the transferpaper got cold, we pressed it on some 100% cotton stripes. We used 15 different ways: temperature from 345 - 365, pressure from high to low and for 15-19 seconds.
When we removed the paper, on every paper were some rests of the color.

The results on the cotton were okay, felt well, no cracking when I stretched it. But after first washing every (!) print bubbled and I could peel them off.

You can see that the adhesive sticked perfectly on the cotton, but the color did not stick on the adhesive.


So here are my Questions:

1. How comes the plastisolcolor did not stick on the adhesive, but adhesive stick on cotton?

2. Is there any hot-melt adhesive you can recommend? ( I am from Germany)

3. Why are there so many color-rests on the transferpaper?

4. Is it possible that my adhesive is the reason? I really tried all tipps given in the forum.

5. We tried some procedure with waterbased color (blue color on picture). The color cracked. How comes that?

Here are the results after first washing.




























Please help us!


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I have never used such a convoluted method of printing transfers, and I'm some years out of practice, so I don't think I can help. 

Have you tried direct printing instead of transfers?


----------

